# Uber Rates Going Back Up!!!!!



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I found out from one of Randy's Videos that the guy you love to hate.. Has posted that the rates are going back up on 03/16/2024 in OKC market. Google his YouTube video and you will see it. Sorry negative people, your negativity has lost.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry this stupid iPhone. It's 3/16/2015


----------



## Sam M. (Nov 26, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Sorry this stupid iPhone. It's 3/16/2015


Call me back in 2024 lmao.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm thinking it's the first date you mentioned.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I found out from one of Randy's Videos


has to be the most resent one.just watched it
No mention of rate increase.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I found out from one of Randy's Videos that the guy you love to hate.. Has posted that the rates are going back up on 03/16/2024 in OKC market. Google his YouTube video and you will see it. Sorry negative people, your negativity has lost.


POST # 1 / @Cooluberdriver : So let me

understand correctly: We're "negative,"
and the iPhone is "stupid." If you look
in the mirror, you might see.......


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

they'll probably raise it by .10 cents. Don't get too excited.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

It's just that you guys act like everything other than Uber in life is wonderful and that Uber is so horrible that it's the worst thing in the whole world. Why can't you guys just be optimistic about something and only one sided about Uber. It's not all bad. I was unemployed for 6 months and lived off the Uber income. Now granted I do Black and Select, but I did X when rates were higher and I do agree that X rates are too cheap, but Uber will have to raise them because at the current level their model isn't sustainable. I think you guys would enjoy life more if you had more of an optimistic mind set.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I think Uber X needs to be segregated from you people who are actually making money.

I am X and was meeting my goal of driving enough to make my car payment and car insurance.

But I am happy because I'm not driving for Uber right now and those appalling passengers anymore. Go ahead and geo-fence us. Set up a happy sub forum.

But you sure as hell better put what you're driving in your avatar before you condescendingly tell us that X folk complain too much.

And if you are still driving in your signature...


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

You do black and select ? That's great. But for us X drivers are truly at the bottom of the barrel with These rates and terrible riders. 

I already have plan B in place and it doesn't involve my car and once that surpasses my uber income, I am done with Uber.
I am one major wreck away from being unemployed. It's not worth it.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

I formed my own company when I became unemployed. I started as an X driver, now granted I invested in 3 luxury cars and had the means to do so. Everyone's situation is different, but I do not mean to offend anyone here. I just wish more people here were positive and optimistic about their future...


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

I drive a Volkswagen CC Exec for select and black. It's a great car and fun to drive. It gets amazing gas mileage..


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I think if you just hang out here you'd feel better

https://uberpeople.net/forums/Licensed/

your apology is accepted. Thank you for updating your avatar.


----------



## UberAZ (Feb 1, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I found out from one of Randy's Videos that the guy you love to hate.. Has posted that the rates are going back up on 03/16/2024 in OKC market. Google his YouTube video and you will see it. Sorry negative people, your negativity has lost.


Don't wet yourself ... With theses crooks, if rates go up $.10, fees will likely go up 25%. You're no longer an Uber partner, you're an Uber doner. Uber has chosen to be the Motel 6 of the transportation industry.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

I want to help you guys, if you want to ask me anything, please feel free.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Why can't you guys just be optimistic about something and only one sided about Uber.


When they give something to be two-sided about, I'll be on board. Until now, nothing but decreases. Supposedly now there will be some increase. ***claps***



Cooluberdriver said:


> Now granted I do Black and Select, but I did X when rates were higher and I do agree that X rates are too cheap,


I think a lot of the folks that are nega-ubers are X drivers so you can at least see where they are coming from.



Cooluberdriver said:


> Uber will have to raise them because at the current level their model isn't sustainable. I think you guys would enjoy life more if you had more of an optimistic mind set.


Agree wholeheartedly about not being sustainable. I also think that is the opinion of many of the nega-ubers. If Uber really does begin to restore profitability to X drivers I think there will be more optimism in these pages.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I found out from one of Randy's Videos that the guy you love to hate.. Has posted that the rates are going back up on 03/16/2024 in OKC market. Google his YouTube video and you will see it. Sorry negative people, your negativity has lost.


http://pando.com/2015/01/09/the-hid...hy-fare-cuts-really-do-hit-their-bottom-line/


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I think if you just hang out here you'd feel better
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/forums/Licensed/
> 
> your apology is accepted. Thank you for updating your avatar.


This is bit off topic but I keep forgetting to ask you doesn't uber offer 7 X 7 classes in Sac for
deactivated drivers?


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

I do not know about your market, email uber support for that answer.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I do not know about your market, email uber support for that answer.


Were you replying me?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I found out from one of Randy's Videos that the guy you love to hate.. Has posted that the rates are going back up on 03/16/2024 in OKC market. Google his YouTube video and you will see it. Sorry negative people, your negativity has lost.


How do we make drivers go from $1.47 down to $0.85 ?
Wait... I know... let's lower the rates to $0.75 first.....
then suddenly $0.85 will not look so bad.
It's a raise.... yeah, let's celebrate, Uber is great......


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes sir, sorry I did not hit reply uber your message.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Electro, I recall a time when you loved Uber so much that you whined on the forum how to get reactivated. When the rates go back up, I guess your app will be on


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> This is bit off topic but I keep forgetting to ask you doesn't uber offer 7 X 7 classes in Sac for
> deactivated drivers?


Only in San Francisco but they have them on weekends


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Electro, I recall a time when you loved Uber so much that you whined on the forum how to get reactivated. When the rates go back up, I guess your app will be on


Yeah that was back in May-2014
$1.47 per mile and only 5% commission.
I was doing it part time and took in $5000 gross the first month.
It was worth fighting for.

$1.20 with 20% commission is at break even point.
Anything less is not worth it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> It's just that you guys act like everything other than Uber in life is wonderful and that Uber is so horrible that it's the worst thing in the whole world. Why can't you guys just be optimistic about something and only one sided about Uber. It's not all bad. I was unemployed for 6 months and lived off the Uber income. Now granted I do Black and Select, but I did X when rates were higher and I do agree that X rates are too cheap, but Uber will have to raise them because at the current level their model isn't sustainable. I think you guys would enjoy life more if you had more of an optimistic mind set.


Life has beaten you in to submission , feeling grateful to abuser priceless


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Only in San Francisco but they have them on weekends


Would you take it if they let you ?
Last few weeks have been really good ,likes of my early days (14 months ago).


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I had to take it because I got deactivated. It gave me a set of phrases to use under the most common situations, like missing a turn. it's good for new drivers too. Anyone can take it. It's not actually run by Uber One third of the class was on how to navigate San Francisco. I should've paid attention because I'm going down there on Wednesday to try and make some money. Driving Lyft.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> You do black and select ? That's great. But for us X drivers are truly at the bottom of the barrel with These rates and terrible riders.
> 
> I already have plan B in place and it doesn't involve my car and once that surpasses my uber income, I am done with Uber.
> I am one major wreck away from being unemployed. It's not worth it.


I am looking for a plan be also. Can you share what that is?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I formed my own company when I became unemployed. I started as an X driver, now granted I invested in 3 luxury cars and had the means to do so. Everyone's situation is different, but I do not mean to offend anyone here. I just wish more people here were positive and optimistic about their future...


CoolUber,
Why would you say anything negative about Uber. You have made a substantial investment in Uber by purchasing your fleet. The company's willing to give away their most profitable divisions time and efforts for below cost. What's to prevent them from doing the same to the divisions you have sunk your hard earned cash in to?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> How do we make drivers go from $1.47 down to $0.85 ?
> Wait... I know... let's lower the rates to $0.75 first.....
> then suddenly $0.85 will not look so bad.
> It's a raise.... yeah, let's celebrate, Uber is great......


Your close. We should reduce rates to motivate partners hehe
to invest and drive on our new platforms. If we raise the rates it will be a perfect time to get closer to our goal of a 30%. If attorneys with terrible math skills can get 30 %.........


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

You're always deciding what rate your working for.
Yesterday I chose $1.82 a mile. Sometimes I made more.
We are not employees the more of us that will not work where the rates are below $1.50 the better
We can't make money with uberpool cuz it takes a paying pax away from one of us everytime there is a pool.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> It's just that you guys act like everything other than Uber in life is wonderful and that Uber is so horrible that it's the worst thing in the whole world. Why can't you guys just be optimistic about something and only one sided about Uber. It's not all bad. I was unemployed for 6 months and lived off the Uber income. Now granted I do Black and Select, but I did X when rates were higher and I do agree that X rates are too cheap, but Uber will have to raise them because at the current level their model isn't sustainable. I think you guys would enjoy life more if you had more of an optimistic mind set.


Ya think!! When a company cuts their rates by up to 40% that company will lose money & Uber is.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberAZ said:


> Don't wet yourself ... With theses crooks, if rates go up $.10, fees will likely go up 25%. You're no longer an Uber partner, you're an Uber doner. Uber has chosen to be the Motel 6 of the transportation industry.


Will keep the light on for you!!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I had to take it because I got deactivated. It gave me a set of phrases to use under the most common situations, like missing a turn. it's good for new drivers too. Anyone can take it. It's not actually run by Uber One third of the class was on how to navigate San Francisco. I should've paid attention because I'm going down there on Wednesday to try and make some money. Driving Lyft.


The reason for the training is that Uber has been told that everyone in their fleet must pass a driving test. Uber countered with that seems unwarranted with experienced drivers. What if we require training for individuals with less than 5 years experience. (that was required 2 years ago to drive UberX). Training requires $$$ and when training company loses revenue.
The authority responded why don't you do what we tell you to do and in a timely matter. Week later the emails start arriving first step to make sure we pay for the training.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXking said:


> CoolUber,
> Why would you say anything negative about Uber. You have made a substantial investment in Uber by purchasing your fleet. The company's willing to give away their most profitable divisions time and efforts for below cost. What's to prevent them from doing the same to the divisions you have sunk your hard earned cash in to?


In life everything is a risk. Uber is here to make money, so logically it does not make sense for them to cut out black or select service.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for making my point.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Congrats @Cooluberdriver on the startup business, yet keep in mind we're here in Georgia where it's a lot easier to be an independent owner/operator since we have cheap commercial insurance and no Taxi/Limousine Commission to payout every year. A lot of people elsewhere would end up being nothing more than employees to limo companies since the startup money is in the stratosphere. So a lot of X drivers are stuck where they are because taking the next step is like trying to leap over the Grand Canyon, lol! Uber sells the idea about UberX as being your own entity when in reality you're at the mercy of the company since you're really not a commercial driver and can't (at least not supposed to) conduct any transportation business outside of Uber.

Get with me through messaging when you get a chance....I'm in the process of doing my own company and applying for a business loan to purchase a few vehicles. Wouldn't mind brainstorming some ideas. Be fortunate it's easier for us to do this in Georgia than other places.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Some markets already seeing fare increases and adding base fare.

When will it be LA's turn !?

Bastards.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> It's just that you guys act like everything other than Uber in life is wonderful and that Uber is so horrible that it's the worst thing in the whole world. Why can't you guys just be optimistic about something and only one sided about Uber. It's not all bad. I was unemployed for 6 months and lived off the Uber income. Now granted I do Black and Select, but I did X when rates were higher and I do agree that X rates are too cheap, but Uber will have to raise them because at the current level their model isn't sustainable. I think you guys would enjoy life more if you had more of an optimistic mind set.


Damn ! Gandhi drives Uber black ?
Ok Gandhi , let's try this test .
I want you to hold out both hands palms up.
One is for optimism and the other is for BS.
Now tell me which one fills up first ?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

No increase in Orlando, still,at $0.75


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Ok oK,,, I'm sure some you have gotten your fair share of love notes from the Modsquad, and some even temporary for whatever tos violations. Well I've gotten a few from them as well, for making smartass comments, Which I admit to, I promised that I'll make more of an effort to useful on this forum.... Well I think statement that follows will be helpful

IF YOU'RE GOING TO LOCK A THREAD, THIS IS THE KIND TO LOCK. UNLESS I'M MISSING SOMETHING HERE, THE OP IS POSTING FALSE INFO, AND SUBSEQUENT COMMENTS ARE OBVIOUSLY INSINCERE (AND FALSE CIVILITY), YOU CAN'T EXPECT OTHERS TO RESPOND POSITIVELY TO THEM. I PERSONALLY I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH IT CAUSE I KNOW ITS JUST SOMEONE WANTING TO GET NEGATIVE ATTENION.

WHAT I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IS THAT YOU GETTING ON MEMBER FOR POSTING ANYTHING THAT IS POLITICAL. LIKE OTHERS HAVE POSTED POLITICS DOES PLAY A BIG ROLE IN UBERS SUCCESS. AND IF SOME MEMBERS WANT TO EXPRESS THEIR OPINION ABOUT IT, THAT SHOULDN'T BE A PROBLEM. I THINK DEBATES ARE FINE.

I'M NO SAINT WHEN IT COMES TO ETTIQUETTE. I'VE CALLED OTHER IDIOTS JUST LIKE IT'S BEEN CALLED TO ME. NOW THIS POST IS ABOUT AS CLOSE IM GOING TO BE TO PRINCE CHARMING. THEN THE CLOCK STRIKES 12

NOW FOR SOME REASON IF UBER DID RAISE THEIR RATES, UMMM GIVE RANDY SHEARS A BIG SLOPPY KISS

IN REALITY THE ONLY WAY THE MOD WILL LOCK THE THREAD IS WE BEGGED TO KEEP IT GOING. 

CHEERS.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> No increase in Orlando, still,at $0.75


do you drive at that rate?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Ok oK,,, I'm sure some you have gotten your fair share of love notes from the Modsquad, and some even temporary for whatever tos violations. Well I've gotten a few from them as well, for making smartass comments, Which I admit to, I promised that I'll make more of an effort to useful on this forum.... Well I think statement that follows will be helpful
> 
> IF YOU'RE GOING TO LOCK A THREAD, THIS IS THE KIND TO LOCK. UNLESS I'M MISSING SOMETHING HERE, THE OP IS POSTING FALSE INFO, AND SUBSEQUENT COMMENTS ARE OBVIOUSLY INSINCERE (AND FALSE CIVILITY), YOU CAN'T EXPECT OTHERS TO RESPOND POSITIVELY TO THEM. I PERSONALLY I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH IT CAUSE I KNOW ITS JUST SOMEONE WANTING TO GET NEGATIVE ATTENION.
> .


wow dude, its not false info
a couple cites got their rates raised officially today


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

i got pins in Miami today 42, 62 and 19 min. Guess what...decline! You cant build business relying only on part time drivers, who cant calculate business expenses and accept Uber payment like salary.

P.S. Driving UberX in Downtown in rush hours on base fare it is like donation to pax...and Uber as well


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> wow dude, its not false info
> a couple cites got their rates raised officially today


So which ones?

And by how much?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Uber rates might go back up, but not for reasons you might think. Gas prices have climbed back up and the drivers are going to have to foot the bill for this new "gap" insurance they are going to require we buy. The difference between our regular insurance plus the gap insurance, is only $50.00 less than commercial insurance, and you don't have any of the bullshit if you just get the commercial insurance. But, if you aren't getting paid enough to pay your gas to drive, who can afford to work or pay insurance. So, Uber might raise the rate by a dime so you can. Uber cut rates and doubles up on Rider Fees and rather than modify Uber's insurance coverage, they send an insurance company with a stop watch to charge us more expense. And, you guys don't think we need to unify and take the fight to Uber. Do Not Forget . . . A dime is only 8 cents to us.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Congrats @Cooluberdriver on the startup business, yet keep in mind we're here in Georgia where it's a lot easier to be an independent owner/operator since we have cheap commercial insurance and no Taxi/Limousine Commission to payout every year. A lot of people elsewhere would end up being nothing more than employees to limo companies since the startup money is in the stratosphere. So a lot of X drivers are stuck where they are because taking the next step is like trying to leap over the Grand Canyon, lol! Uber sells the idea about UberX as being your own entity when in reality you're at the mercy of the company since you're really not a commercial driver and can't (at least not supposed to) conduct any transportation business outside of Uber.
> 
> Get with me through messaging when you get a chance....I'm in the process of doing my own company and applying for a business loan to purchase a few vehicles. Wouldn't mind brainstorming some ideas. Be fortunate it's easier for us to do this in Georgia than other places.


Thanks. Just start a thread here and I will chat with you some.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

takeitintheuber said:


> Damn ! Gandhi drives Uber black ?
> Ok Gandhi , let's try this test .
> I want you to hold out both hands palms up.
> One is for optimism and the other is for BS.
> Now tell me which one fills up first ?


You have a cute dog, why not be more postive in life like your dog is.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Buhahahahah


----------

